# wood working/ crafts/ furniture making



## i_plant_art (Jan 15, 2006)

just curious if anyone out there does any type of wood working/ furniture building? seem to have grown on me more and more lately and am thinking of starting a small shop in the garage making art and crafts and furniture, like the old days in grandpas wood shop..... if anyone has any pics of work or their shop that would be nice to see. 


thanks


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Look for Big Dave.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Prowallguy. Yeah I do some stuff but not as much as I would like. I've built some coffee tables and a hope chest. The hope chest was a custom job. I built one long dining table for a restaurant and am building another for a customer that I did a floor for. It is going to be a 6'x6' table. When I get it done next week I will post some pictures. Check out my website and you will see pictures under unique projects.

Dave.


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

i_plant_art said:


> just curious if anyone out there does any type of wood working/ furniture building? seem to have grown on me more and more lately and am thinking of starting a small shop in the garage making art and crafts and furniture, like the old days in grandpas wood shop..... if anyone has any pics of work or their shop that would be nice to see.
> 
> 
> thanks


 If you are looking for pictures i just happened to have a few. besides building houses i like to try to build different things. mostly one of a kind or unique. i try to add a bit of art to woodworking. just click on my webshots link.
john


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Oh yeah, look for cranbrook2 also. :laughing:


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> Oh yeah, look for cranbrook2 also. :laughing:


Thanks ProWallGuy :thumbsup: 

john :whistling


----------



## Daren (Jun 11, 2006)

I do a little. I was a home improvement contractor for a few years. I had a plumbing license and did remodels and service. I installed hot water heat... I got sick of it. I bought a sawmill and build/fix stuff right out of my garage like you mentioned. The money is not there yet for me, but I LOVE what I do, you can't buy that. I have not made enough posts to ad a link (you have to have 10) but google/yahoo search "nelsonwoodworks.biz". You may or may not find it interesting. There are weeks I never leave the block (for work) they just drop stuff off or e-mail me what they want and away I go.


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

Love the idea i_plant. I do scale building and whatever else I happen to have the lumber to build on the side. Haven't found a way to profit from it yet, but it's a good time killer, stress reliever.

BTW - Nice work Daren, liked your site.


----------



## Daren (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks, I have a ball doing it. Not much call for high end stuff around here, so I have to make the stuff like is on my site.

Daren
http://nelsonwoodworks.biz/


----------

